# 1000 point Necron escalation list. Please C&C.



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Playing 3rd round in an Escalation tournament. Mission is 'Crusade'. Not sure what army to expect. I am not 100% confident in this list, seems to be missing something. Doomsday Ark will *attempt* to put down pie plates turn 1. Night Scythe come in turn 2 and soft up troops/vehicles with Telsa. I will run the Destroyer Lord with the Wraiths down the board behind the Annihilation Barge for cover.

HQ

1 Destroyer Lord, 140 pts (Warscythe; Sempiternal Weave)
Troops

5 Immortals, 85 pts

5 Warriors in Night Scythe, 165 pts

5 Warriors in Night Scythe, 165 pts 
Fast Attack

4 Canoptek Wraiths, 180 pts (4 Whip Coils)
Heavy

1 Annihilation Barge, 90 pts

1 Doomsday Ark, 175 pts

Total Roster Cost: 1000

Something bothering me about this list. Anyway, open for suggestions/critiques...


----------



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Or I can drop Immortals for an AB.

HQ

1 Destroyer Lord, 140 pts (Warscythe; Sempiternal Weave)
Troops

5 Warriors in Night Scythe, 165 pts

5 Warriors in Night Scythe, 165 pts 
Fast Attack

4 Canoptek Wraiths, 180 pts (2 Whip Coils)
Heavy

1 Annihilation Barge, 90 pts

1 Annihilation Barge, 90 pts

1 Doomsday Ark, 175 pts


----------



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Any love?


----------



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

at 1000 pts you really need to bring lots of shooting to win with Necrons. This is what I bring at 1k

O lord w/ WS 100
4x5 Warriors 260
4x Crypteks of Destruction 1 solar pulse 160
3x Night scythe 300
2x Annihilation Barge

None of the warriors go in night scythes they all get a destrutek.


----------

